# Video Formats?!



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

I recently bought a Canon HF-10 HD video camera. It shoots to AVCHD format with file extensions like .mts or .m2ts. 

I'm looking for some basic information on how to manipulate these files.

First, let's start off really easy. I want to be able to burn a standard DVD (i.e., not BluRay) and have it play back on a normal DVD player. 

I've looked around on the web for this stuff, but it seems that most people want to author a standard DVD with the AVCHD so that it will play back on a BluRay player in HD. I know that I'll be losing resolution in downconverting for standard DVD, but my mom doesn't have a BluRay player, and I want her to be able to play them on her DVD player. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Otto,

You're not the first needing to do this. 

While I don't have any personal experience with converting .MTS files, the FREE audio/video converter I use, called MediaCoder, does do this conversion; and here is a link to this question on their forum. http://forum.mediacoderhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5891

The download link is http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/download.htm, be sure NOT to get any of the other software offered on that page by mistake, they have a number of Google ads there. 

Depending on the CPU of your PC, there may be optimization packs that can speed up the conversion process. Look close to the bottom of the page under "Additional Downloads". This program WILL use multiple cores if the CPU has them; and it's free. I like free as long as there are no strings attached like spyware and such nonsense.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

This might be a little late :hide:, but do your testing of the conversion using short .mts files. This will help you test various settings and find the ones that work best for your situation without wasting a lot of time waiting for the conversion to finish each time.

As stated in the forum thread linked to above, you will still have to author your own DVD. Back in the day, this used to be a huge pain; now Roxio and Nero do it fairly painlessly. I haven't looked for a free DVD Authoring program, but one might be out there.

I would recommend using DVD +R blank media to make your DVD's. This format has been more reliable for my own self. Also, I recommend staying away from private brand media (such as Staples, Office Max etc.) or the cheaper brands you never heard of; stick with brands like Verbatim, TDK etc. Even then some DVD players will choke on home-made DVD's. Another tip I just remembered; if possible, burn your DVD with the "book type" set to DVD-ROM; some drives support this and some don't. If the Player reads the book type it will think the disc is a commercial DVD.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Don,

Great! Thanks for the info. This is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for. I got Media Coder and will play with it asap. Just need to find some time. Thanks again!


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

OK, so I got the MediaCoder going. Kind of. It seems to hang and just run forever. It ran all night one one machine and nothing came out the other end... It was processing a 2 second video that's 3MB is size. I'll keep playing with it, but so far, no good! Any comments welcome.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply Otto, I've been away.

Any clue what the problem is? Is it chocking on the audio or the video?

The downside of free and open source programs is that sometimes when one feature is added or improved something else breaks. Perhaps trying a different version of the software might help.


----------



## jakeworld (Dec 7, 2009)

I have copied and pasted this new post that seems better placed on this thread. (I am brand new to this site):

I own an LG BD390, and it does not play high def video files via the USB port -- at least not the AVCHD files generated by my camcorder, which is the Canon Vixia HFS-10. This Canon camcorder's AVCHD files use an .mts file extension. The LG BD390 does not accept .mts files, but it is supposed to playback most other file extensions (such as avi, mpg, mpeg-2, mp4, divx, and others). But, even after I converted the .mts files to various compatible files, the LG BD 390 does not play them back. Instead, the blu-ray's Canon folders say they are "empty".

If you or others have contrary information or a solution to this, please advise. I am a newbie, so please forgive me if I misstated anything or missed something on this forum.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Wow. Old thread! I have to say that I have no idea how to address the LG player not playing video content. I've never used a BD player to play video camera content. I only play those types of videos back using a PC. 

FWIW, I finally did find a suitable transcoder in Avs4You. It wasn't free, but for the price I did pay, I also have access to a bunch of software packages in addition to their transcoding software. I mostly use it to flip the .mts files to something I can upload to facebook, etc., and it works great for that.


----------

